# Source of antifreeze leak



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I'm trying to find the source of the antifreeze leak.
Looking up from the floor, I can see it drip off the front 
of the oil pan.
I think it's coming from the cover behind the water pump
that's attached to the block(?).
I know someone would have to see it, but I'm hoping 
someone might give me a most likely scenario/place to 
start. I do have easy access, the engine is on the frame,
and the body is still off the chassis.
Any ideas would be great. Gjones, I looked at the oil on
the dipstick, and didn't see any signs of antifreeze.
Thanks for your comment.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Best check that there's no antifreeze in your oil.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Are your hose clamps tight? I had to snug one up last night because I had some coolant on the back of my engine.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I had a leak between the intake manifold and the timing cover two times. There is a small O ring in between that failed. Maybe you can check this connection.. keep looking at it for some minutes after the engine has been shut off.. maye some drops of water appear.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

sure its not dripping from the "piss hole" on the waterpump and deflecting off the pan on the way down? if it is you need a new waterpump.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought a new water pump, so I'll elminate that potential issue.
The challenge right now is taking off the harmonic balancer.
This is virgin territory for me, but I'm renting a puller from 
Advance Auto, and I will go very slowly.
I have a local friend who knows these engines too, when he's around,
and he said he'll help as well.
As always, I appreciate all of you helping me out.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Balancing act*

Um, isn't there a large bolt in the center of the balancer holding that on (has a keyway on the inside)? I believe that it is a 15/16". Once the bolt is off, that baby pulls off with your hands. (at least that's the way it was on both the 326 & 455).  (You'll have to hold the crank from turning, via the flywheel teeth))


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

G, yes there is on my engine too, strangely enough..
It is 15/16, I've turned it before when the engine hadn't been run in 
a while. 
What I haven't done, is take that bolt off before, hence
the "virgin territory" comment in my previous post.
I had read something about the process elsewhere, and 
it seemed more complicated than I found out that it was.
Maybe I'm being overly cautious, but I usually go to the forum
before doing something I haven't attempted before.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Warning, Will Robinson!*

Yes, it's always best to err on the side of caution. Just hold the flywheel fast, & pull 'er apart. 'Tis but a snap!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Tight gap*

P.S. Don't forget to set your water pump to divider plate clearance, also!!! VERY CRITICAL!!!


----------

